# how to turn off the traction control ?



## ahmed.s (Apr 24, 2014)

I got a cruze 2013 lt ... And i don't find anyway to turn off the traction control like a bottom or something ....
And also how to turn off the ABS System plz help  ? 


Thanks in advance  


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## alpha19er (Mar 25, 2014)

ahmed.s said:


> I got a cruze 2013 lt ... And i don't find anyway to turn off the traction control like a bottom or something ....
> And also how to turn off the ABS System plz help  ?


I'm not aware of a way to turn off ABS; traction control can be turned off with button on center console to the right of the shifter. Hold same button down several seconds to also turn off StabiliTrac.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The only way to turn off the ABS is to put the donut spare on your car.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

...........and yet they keep printing owners manuals.........


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Pull the abs fuse. That should do iy


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Vetterin said:


> ...........and yet they keep printing owners manuals.........


This is not helpful whatsoever. Not everyone has the Owner's Manual, or can get it. For example, my car does not have the manual, and when I tried to get it from the dealer, they told me that the 2011 manual was no longer available and must be special ordered for $75. I'm not about to pay that much for the freaking glove box manual.

Also, not everyone is aware that they can be downloaded from chevy.com

If you want to post crap like this, then at least put up a link to the download site for the manuals...
Chevy Vehicle Manuals and Videos | Owners Manuals | Chevrolet


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow, been over a week now since I had to switch off the traction control and StabiliTrac, no more icy rains followed by snow for over week now.

To avoid ABS, downshift with very light pressure for the final stop. Nature is not very nice for putting an even coat of ice on the road. Left track usually has bare spots on it that causes the Cruze to stumble to a stop.

Some Stanford professor playing with an old Commodore 64 came out with an improved safety margin of 14% so those attorneys running this country made ABS the law. And they lie like crazy stating that ABS does not interfere with normal braking. Already found a shorted made in China transistor shorted out that kept one solenoid valve locked closed. No braking to the wheel, period.

Traction control not only applies brakes to a slipping wheel, but kills the engine. What our cars really need is a limited slip differential, but much cheaper to add a made in China transistor that slip clutches.

Oh, can could let us use studded snow tires again, but outlawed these because it causes concrete to heave 5 or 6 inches. Pouring salt on the roads does not cause this!

If they would teach people how to drive, wouldn't need all this extra expense crap.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> This is not helpful whatsoever. Not everyone has the Owner's Manual, or can get it. For example, my car does not have the manual, and when I tried to get it from the dealer, they told me that the 2011 manual was no longer available and must be special ordered for $75. I'm not about to pay that much for the freaking glove box manual.
> 
> Also, not everyone is aware that they can be downloaded from chevy.com
> 
> ...


And in the meantime have you ever considered searching on ebay or elsewhere? You can set up search parameters that will notify you when an item you're looking for is available....there are at least a few for under $25 plus shipping or with shipping included...and some come with more than just the one manual. Perhaps you're too cheap to pay about $25-30 as well...in which case don't complain.

One more thing you should consider...since members here are from all around the world...that link might not do any good for the OP if he doesn't own a North American Cruze...

I get your point, but at the same time...if the OP has a manual (we don't know for sure he does or doesn't)...it would be a good place to start...some people forget to look there for info. I forget all the time about my manual.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

AlcoholicPolak said:


> And in the meantime have you ever considered searching on ebay or elsewhere? You can set up search parameters that will notify you when an item you're looking for is available....there are at least a few for under $25 plus shipping or with shipping included...and some come with more than just the one manual. Perhaps you're too cheap to pay about $25-30 as well...in which case don't complain.
> 
> One more thing you should consider...since members here are from all around the world...that link might not do any good for the OP if he doesn't own a North American Cruze...
> 
> I get your point, but at the same time...if the OP has a manual (we don't know for sure he does or doesn't)...it would be a good place to start...some people forget to look there for info. I forget all the time about my manual.


Why, when I can download it from the link I posted above? Why would I want to pay for it, when it should be included with the car to begin with?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have an owners manual in my car and I also downloaded both the 2012 and 2014 manuals. The 2014 has the best service schedule for the Cruze so far.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Never cracked the book on my owners manual, have to use their worthless index to try to find anything and read tons of redundant safety information.

You can download your manual here:

http://www.chevrolet.com/content/da...rship/Manuals and Videos/02_pdf/2k11cruze.pdf

Nice to have Adobe Arcobat Pro on your computer, has a search engine, but can get by with Reader.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Adobe Reader also has search features. I use them heavily.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ahmed.s said:


> I got a cruze 2013 lt ... And i don't find anyway to turn off the traction control like a bottom or something ....
> And also how to turn off the ABS System plz help  ?
> 
> 
> ...


Hello ahmed.s,

You can find how to turn off the traction control on page 1-18 of your owner’s manual. I also researched the ABS system, but I don’t believe this is able to be turned off. If you would like us to do some further research on your behalf, please feel free to private message us with your VIN. As Dragonsys stated, here is the link to the owner’s manuals online as well: Chevy Vehicle Manuals and Videos | Owners Manuals | Chevrolet. I hope this information helps! Thanks for taking the time to read my post.

Gregory W. (Assisting)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

NickD said:


> Never cracked the book on my owners manual, have to use their worthless index to try to find anything and read tons of redundant safety information.
> 
> You can download your manual here:
> 
> ...


The OP has a 2013, not 2011. If you were posting the link for me, then if you look, I already posted where to download them from 
Thank you though, I appreciate you trying to help.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Dragonsys said:


> The OP has a 2013, not 2011. If you were posting the link for me, then if you look, I already posted where to download them from
> Thank you though, I appreciate you trying to help.


Hmmm, close, but not close enough, I just type in Cruze owners manuals on google search. Did the same thing for my son's new Town and County, really crazy, over 700 pages.

Prefer using IE over Firefox for reading *.pdf files on line, but have to buy a new computer. Barely got this one paid off and the basterds are changing everything again. So can't download he latest versions.

You want problems? Don't have to look for them anymore, have a whole bunch of greedy people making these problems for us.


----------

